# VRE Newsletter 7/20/11



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is a link to the latest newsletter from Virginia Railway Express: http://www.vre.org/service/newsletter/2011/july.pdf

I didn't know this, but it turns out the newest cars don't have holding tanks that need to be pumped out. They have biological toilets that release 'grey water'. Who knew?

Also OTP has been pretty darn good the last couple of months!


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Aug 3, 2011)

What is biological toilet?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 4, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> What is biological toilet?


Here is a quote from an Indian website:



> The bacteria, used in a bio-digester, can convert human waste, releasing an effluent that is free from unpleasant odour and can prevent various diseases caused by human excreta.
> 
> The special feature of the bio-digester toilets... ...is that the Bacteria Anaerobic Digestion process keeps clean and odourless the water emanating from the toilets and whihc can be used for plants.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------

